# Blackstone stir fry feast



## jcam222 (May 23, 2021)

Gave the smoker a break today and broke out the Blackstone Griddle. Stopped at Holthouse Farms and they had 28# crates of green beans for $20 so needed to use some up. Appetizer is a crispy enoki mushroom pancake with seared ahi tuna and my sesame wasabi aioli. Entree is fresh green beans with mushrooms and red pepper , teriyaki chicken and garlic shrimp. The beans are simply seasoned with plenty of garlic and butter. I used cubed thighs for the chicken as I find it stays much more tender and juicy than the chicken breast. It was marinated a few hours in a mix of tamari, toasted sesame oil and Diet ocean spray cran pineapple. Shrimp was tossed in hot chili sesame oil griddled and then finished with a sweet spicy garlic sauce.


----------



## flatbroke (May 23, 2021)

Dang looks righteous. Good portions too


----------



## BBQ Bird (May 23, 2021)

Looks fantastic.  I need to start doing some stir frys on the outdoor griddle.  Getting inspiration from your cook.


----------



## ChuxPick (May 23, 2021)

Jcam, WOW what a feast. 
Used my griddle out camping this weekend, I just made breakfast  a couple mornings, and grilled some burgers and thought I had done a fine job.........
Now Im thinking I really need to up my game next time.


----------



## jcam222 (May 23, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Dang looks righteous. Good portions too


 Thanks, that griddle full of beans barely dented the crate. I’ll be handing some fresh beans out to friends for sure. 


BBQ Bird said:


> Looks fantastic.  I need to start doing some stir frys on the outdoor griddle.  Getting inspiration from your cook.


 Thanks! So many things you can do on them. 


ChuxPick said:


> Jcam, WOW what a feast.
> Used my griddle out camping this weekend, I just made breakfast  a couple mornings, and grilled some burgers and thought I had done a fine job.........
> Now Im thinking I really need to up my game next time.


 Hey it’s a breakfast machine for sure and man I love smashburgers.  Definitely a lot of cool things they can be used for.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 23, 2021)

The creativity in your cooks never ceases to amaze Jeff, when you obtain a show on the Food Network channel I'll become your most adamant supporter! RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2021)

I totally agree with this sentiment.^^^^^^
The combination are creative and eye appealing. Start Blanching and Freezing the Beans.
What sucks is Food Network should be called the GAME SHOW NETWORK!
They dont have any cooking shows except for that Ranch lady out in OK, and she is no Chef! I picked up a lot of tricks and ideas from cooking shows going back to Julia Child and Graham Kerr, The Galloping Gourmet. Dude was half in the Bag every show but made some nice food...JJ


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 23, 2021)

Phenomenal!


----------



## Fueling Around (May 23, 2021)

Da wow (again)!
I don't have the flair to cook as that and even my photos don't match up to yours.
Even if I share with "my kids across the street" I can never make that much food. 





chef jimmyj said:


> ...
> I picked up a lot of tricks and ideas from cooking shows going back to Julia Child and Graham Kerr, The Galloping Gourmet. Dude was half in the Bag every show but made some nice food...JJ


When I lived in Seattle, the local cooking show was The Frugal Gourmet by Jeff Smith.  The show when he cooked chicken feet, I knew it was the real deal.  Friend of mine was one of the researchers for the cookbooks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2021)

I have a couple FG books. Best recipe for Irish Soda Bread I've ever had...JJ


----------



## BB-que (May 23, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Gave the smoker a break today and broke out the Blackstone Griddle. Stopped at Holthouse Farms and they had 28# crates of green beans for $20 so needed to use some up. Appetizer is a crispy enoki mushroom pancake with seared ahi tuna and my sesame wasabi aioli. Entree is fresh green beans with mushrooms and red pepper , teriyaki chicken and garlic shrimp. The beans are simply seasoned with plenty of garlic and butter. I used cubed thighs for the chicken as I find it stays much more tender and juicy than the chicken breast. It was marinated a few hours in a mix of tamari, toasted sesame oil and Diet ocean spray cran pineapple. Shrimp was tossed in hot chili sesame oil griddled and then finished with a sweet spicy garlic sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply fantastic


----------



## pushok2018 (May 23, 2021)

Wow! The food looks fantastic! Nice combination, beautiful color. Huge like!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2021)

Awesome looking meal!
Should be on the cover of a food magazine!
Al


----------



## Steve H (May 24, 2021)

Over the top as usual Jeff! And I think I now have a dinner idea.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 24, 2021)

Jeff, there's only one word for that, WOW!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2021)

Dang another outstanding meal there guy.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 24, 2021)

It all looks amazing Jeff. Reminds me I haven't cooked any Chinese on the flat top in quite some time. Now I am craving it. Nice work man!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2021)

Thanks for the like jcam it is appreciated.

Still doing keto?


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 26, 2021)

Nice work as usual! That looks amazing!


----------



## jcam222 (May 26, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like jcam it is appreciated.
> 
> Still doing keto?


Yessir


----------



## xray (May 26, 2021)

Wow, late to the party but I'm sure there's some left? That's a lot of good looking grub Jeff!


----------



## fliptetlow (May 30, 2021)

Looks great, nice job.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 30, 2021)

Jeff, that is one righteous lookin' meal brother!

Nice job....

BIG LIKE.

John


----------



## Workaholic (May 30, 2021)

Wow, that looks absolutely amazing.  Outstanding job.  Makes me want a flat top even more, now.


----------

